# What glue to use for gluing small rhinestones



## Elli Ly (Aug 28, 2011)

Sometimes I need to apply rhinestones in to the wooden details or plastics. So far I used flat back rhinestones ss5-ss6 sizes and glued with G-S Hypo Cement, but I have experienced that some rhinestones fall off.
E6000 is too thick for small stones.
Hot Fix rhinestones somehow are not holding strongly in wooden surface.
I have seen B6000 glue on the market. Is it maybe solution? Is it thin enough/strong enough for small stones separate gluing(not by large groups but sparsely).
Maybe to use point back stones in small holes? Then the glue area is bigger?
Basicly sometimes I make wooden earring(our national motif based) and want to add some shiny dots(rhinestones) to make it nicer, but have not find propper glue for job.
Sorry if my language is incorrect, I speak Estonian very well...


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Super Glue maybe?


----------



## brndagayle (Oct 29, 2009)

How are you applying your E6000? It can be applied with a syringe and tiny needle tip giving you a very tiny application of glue that should work with those small stones.


----------



## hot fix motif (Jun 5, 2011)

if E6000 isnot good enough, please try G-s hypo cement


----------

